# Trip to Suffolk Coast & Norfolk Broads



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We're back in harness and ready for work again tomorrow  having had a lovely week away in a beautiful late english summer. We started off last sunday, having studied the weather forecast - decided against Devon / Cornwall and headed east. Had 7 nights away, with only 2 nights at the same site, but it didn't feel hurried. First night at CCC Kessingland- we were told by the lady in reception "you really should have booked" - I replied "why, are there no spaces?", she said no, there's room......
Happened to be about 20 spare pitches. Perhaps we should have booked to make it easier for them?
We had stops at a CL on an Island in a boatyard near Beccles, 2 nights at the CC site Braodlands, one at Southwold municipal site (Rather scruffy & run down - we were warned off staying Friday night by some regulars who said it got very noisy and crouded at the weekend), one at a CS near Dunwich which had a recording studio next door, and last night a lovely pub CL at Sibton, which was found via MHF dtatabase - excellent site, food & Ale. And I think I recruited a new member!

Southwold is a real gem (pity about the campsite), and we managed to get picures of the last horse drawn dray from Adnams brewery.

I'll put the site details up on the database asap - with pictures.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> we were told by the lady in reception "you really should have booked" - I replied "why, are there no spaces?", she said no, there's room......


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Where do they get these 'wardens' from?
Glad you enjoyed your week, I have fond memories of drinking Adnams on the broads from many years ago! 

M&D


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mike

Glad you had a good time. We store our MH just 15 miles from Southwold and I keep saying to Shona we must do a trip that way but it just does not seem to happen.

As to the wardens we have now an unwritten rule that we do commercial sites or sites charging over £10 only as a last resort. Its not the money as much as the attitude you refer to.

stew


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Now that's strange ...... we turned up at Kessingland last week without booking, and they could not have been more helpful.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I think what it boils down to is who happens to be on reception. The best run business will only appear as the employee you deal with acts. 

We stayed on one site last year at the start of the season and was dealt with by the owner in a very friendly and civilised manner. When we popped in a few months later the owner had now employed a warden who was right up his own whatsit. When we wandered upto pay at 6.59pm unknown to us he closed at 7pm and was not happy we were going to make him late for his dinner.

The nice thing with the smaller cl/cs sites is that you are normally dealing with the owner and in our experience we have always enjoyed our stay.

Anyway back to Mikes trip. looking forward to seeing pics Mike. Hope you have got one of Seagulls flying over a pint of Adnams.


stew


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just to let you know I've added some pics to my album - you can get there with the link below. We had a nice surprise going in to the National Trust site at Sutton Hoo - showed our cards & were told to follow the campervan signs to the special parking - a nice touch - are people at last recognising that we're out there?

I've also added the sites to the database. The municipal site at Southwold is sadly run down - facilities are poor & apparently the management don't control noisy parties at weekends . The fixed caravans are mostly old & tired as well, and we were told that the council have been trying to sell it off, but have had no takers because all the fixed vans are privately owned with no means of getting rid of them or insisting they tidy them up. Sad, really, it would make a super place to stop.


----------

